# Has anyone tried these yet?



## rosshorne (21/6/13)

Looks like a deal and it does not require any soldering.


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Refrigerator-Thermostat-Aquarium-Greenhouse-Temperature-Controller-New-/110947463395?pt=AU_Building_Materials&hash=item19d4fbf0e3&_uhb=1


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Thermostat-Temperature-Controller-for-Aquarium-Greenhouse-0-to-38-degree-/200788238968?pt=AU_Building_Materials&hash=item2ebfe96278&_uhb=1


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/INew-ntelligent-Digital-Temperature-Control-Controller-Digital-Thermometer-/181051431345?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item2a278199b1&_uhb=1


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Intelligent-Digital-Temperature-Thermometer-Thermostat-Controller-Control-/170966340805?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item27ce6354c5&_uhb=1


----------



## manticle (21/6/13)

No but good antiseptic fills me with confidence.


----------



## Yob (21/6/13)

been tried, they are rubbish.


----------



## NewtownClown (21/6/13)

Yob said:


> been tried, they are rubbish.


in what sense?


----------



## rosshorne (21/6/13)

Connecting to a fridge or other device in need of temperature controllation.

Why rubbish Yob?


----------



## DU99 (21/6/13)

then there's this one
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Digital-Thermostat-For-Reptile-Snake-Lizard-Heat-Mat-Lamp-Incubator-Aquarium-/110940631034?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item19d493affa


----------



## GalBrew (21/6/13)

Sometimes I find that I need more controllation in my life :drinks:


----------



## rosshorne (21/6/13)

Ooh much better.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/6/13)

OP - I had one and it died in less than a year. it'll be fine for a temporary measure if you couldn't be arsed wiring up an STC at the moment, but I reckon you'll end up getting one anyway.


----------



## Blitzer (21/6/13)

I've been running one for for about 8 months now. It is not fantastic, but not terrible. But everyone is happy with STC, so if you don't mind the wiring go for it.


----------



## jammer (21/6/13)

I have one very similar. Paid about 30 bucks on eBay. Been using for a over a year. Very reliable and steady. It reads 1 degree over the actual temp, but as long as you know that, it's no probs


----------



## rosshorne (21/6/13)

I already have a 16a KegKinger and it's great, but I am looking to get a few more.


----------



## Helles (21/6/13)

Got 3 they all died after 1 year
Temp reading out by 5-6 degrees


----------



## The Village Idiot (21/6/13)

Been using one for over 12 months. Cheap and easy just plug in and go. Cycles the fridge a little quicker than I would like but putting the sensor in a large glass of water seems to solve this problem.


----------



## Bribie G (21/6/13)

Why doesn't someone start an STC-1000 Thread?


----------



## tricache (21/6/13)

I use a similar one of these for my Blue Tongue Lizard tank and it works fine but temp setting is no where near as accurate as a STC1000. Obviously doesn't matter too much with the lizard, hooked up to a bulb and its only like 4-5 degrees out, but with a beer that varying temp can be a big thing.


----------



## Dxxxx (22/6/13)

I've been using one for about a year and a half without any problems. Reads about 2 degrees higher than it should though.


----------



## rosshorne (24/6/13)

Thanks everybody for your input


----------

